# Tribal wars - Game



## Player4lyfe (Sep 24, 2007)

Tribal Wars is half text based half image based game
You start out with a village








In this village you have several different building.
As you start to get your village higher you can build some new building
The numbers represent what level each building is
As you get the level of a building up the building becomes more efficient.








^ that is a picture of the village headquarters which is where you upgrade the level of your buildings
you will also see the building que in that picture which tells you what is being upgraded to what level and how long it will take
You will see some things take quite a while and some things are relatively fast compared to them. As you get your building level up it will cost more resources and take longer.








^ That picture shows how much of each resource (Wood, Clay and Iron) i produce per hour.
As you level your Clay Pit, Timber Camp and Iron Mine you will get more of each resource per hour
You can only hold a certain amount of resources which you can change by getting your Warehouse level up.









^ an example of barracks and stable
You can also produce troops of different sorts (spearmen, swordsmen, axemen, scouts, light cavalry, heavy cavalry, catapults, battering ram and noblemen.) For these different sorts of troops you need 4 different buildings. Barracks, Stable, Workshop and academy.
Troops are the main use of Iron as most building don't need as much iron as clay and wood.

With your troops you can attack other villages around you (Thousands of people play Tribal Wars so there are plenty of villages)









From these attacks your troops can kill the enemy's troops (or the other way around if they have more) if you succeed you steal some of your enemy's resources (different troops can hold different amounts of resources)
Once you are higher you can get a nobleman which you can use to take over another person's village
but that will be a while from when you start that you can get a nobleman, so don't worry about that at the moment.

By now you may be wondering why it is called Tribal Wars.
That is because you either make or join a tribe.
A Tribe is a lot like a clan. You help each other out and if someone has attacked you, you can get the help of your tribe.









Tribes are also a good way of making friends on Tribalwars. There isn't a lot of chatting on Tribal Wars (unless you go on the IRC) so the tribe is about the best you will get.









Thats the basics of the game.

To play click http://www.tribalwars.net/1192485.html and try and get over 500 points, thats when it starts to get good  please tell people that link

Enojoy


----------



## Player4lyfe (Sep 24, 2007)

Cmon play it


----------



## johnnyburst79 (Aug 16, 2005)

I do. I've got over 900,000 points and my villages span 3 continents....


----------



## Player4lyfe (Sep 24, 2007)

lol..


----------

